# Cadet Job



## miedsoft (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning To Everyone, Please am a fresh Boat and Ship Building Technology Cadet! I will like to have information on how i can start up my career in a good ship company in singapore...
I believe its a great place for a Cadet with a large spectrum of reality...


----------

